# 240 Owners **pics!



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been PM'ing people lately for pics of their cars... just because well... I love this car, and I like to see what everyone has done, or lack thereof. So I wanted to start a thread where people post their 240's (only) for quick reference instead of hunting through members rides section for an hour and still not see all of them because some people haven't posted them

My soon to be S14 SR20DET powerd 240sx. Got her for $150.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

although im not posting a pic...i do have to say that, that is one clean ass 240sx, especially knowing its a 89-90 model, it looks like its been well maintained, as far as i can see...great car for $150...now i miss my SR powered 240...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll try to have a pic of the ghettobooster up soon.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

all of my pics are located in the link in my signature. i dont feel like posting them on here


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I dont have my car right now its in the shop... Hey!!! Where are you located Opium? Im on 7th ave and 101. Your car looks like mine cept I got no hub caps and a big dent behind the passenger door...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Hey!!! Where are you located Opium?


run the plates


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid101/p8ee45995617bba706ebac0bfeeb53acb/f9de4c40.jpg.orig.jpg[img]

and for those who haven't seen my awesome [b]ULTIMATE HAMSTER[/b]

[img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid101/p710b952b67a9306fff08c83fc8ceb834/f9de4c36.jpg.orig.jpg

i was a little bored over the winter


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> run the plates



ba haha... too bad it isn't registered to me or anyone at my house yet so no dice. Its not on the road so I don't gotta worry. The plates will change when it gets registered to me. 

Nice stock height Warrior Vsp3c. Anything done to it?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

here is my stock 240 










my 5 dollar sleepy eyes 










its gonna be lowered soon, once i get my subs in the back


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nah.. its totally stock


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> here is my stock 240
> 
> its gonna be lowered soon, once i get my subs in the back


What suspension are you throwing in it? I'd say save your money if your not gonna put new shocks in with those springs. Thats just speaking from experience a few times over. But its a beautiful ride. Consider yourself lucky that you get to drive one. I've been staring at mine since august and have no idea how fun it is to drive one yet.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s14 sr20det!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not throwing any suspension in  
with my subs goin in the truck in a few weeks it should add about 150 lbs in my trunk which would lower it a bit :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm not throwing any suspension in
> with my subs goin in the truck in a few weeks it should add about 150 lbs in my trunk which would lower it a bit :thumbup:


i knew you'd be saying that. leave it to drift to say something dumb  

i know how you feel opium. i've had my car since june and have driven it a total of 6 days. it doesnt like having good engines in it. oh well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> leave it to drift to say something dumb


no we leave it for you


----------



## 240SXDreamer (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't have one of those nice baby's for the moment but if I would have had the chance that OPIUM got ( for 150$!!!! it's exactly the amount of money ive got stored for mine) I would have a sweet 240SX in my garage. But i'll have to wait to be able to buy and old rusty 240SX with a KA24E with more than 200,000Km on it.....  

And Vsp3c, lucky guy  , wondering how much did you pay for it since it's a 93?? I would like to have one at my age but got only 150$ :loser: 

It was a kick ass idea to post some 240 pics so that we can all see the sweet rides of everybody!! They are all nice rides!!! :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my daddy paid 1,700$ for it. he bought it with an intention of giving it to me when i turn 16 but at the time, he didn't have a daily driver. we weren't done swapping the chevy 350 in the jaguar.. so he drove the 240 around for awhile, but now the jag runs fine and my 240 is just sitting in the garage till i turn 16


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Perfect time to get it looking sweet - do some paintwork vsp3c!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no we leave it for you



i dont say dumb things to people, i say things to dumb people :loser:


----------



## thelinja (Dec 28, 2003)

my car :


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nice! my favorite part about that car is the interior! I love the way it is setup. Nice & clean! Any mods? Or is it just an A to B car? Respectable either way in my book :thumbup:


----------



## thelinja (Dec 28, 2003)

Well the car is stock right now. Actually tomorrow I'm intsalling an S15 Helical LSD into the rear diff pumpkin. Other than that I just have synthetic oil in the tranny and differential and a K&N filter. On the exterior I have the kouki sideskirts.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

somebody opened there door and dented my car... then decided to key it. fuckers


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my car is white though, iono i guess since it was dark outside and stuff iono...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i dont have many pics up cause cardomain wont let me load them  

i need to wash it and take a full car picture of it...its too dirty and the air is chilly and freezes ur fingers (If theyre wet) the past few days

http://members.cardomain.com/kelsosil80


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> Perfect time to get it looking sweet - do some paintwork vsp3c!


need money for sr  plus it'll make a nice sleeper


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

motor first, cosmetics later. you dont get a whole lot of respect with a great looking car that doesnt go...but a POS that will demolish everything in the town will be envied by all.sleepers own :cheers: . i see im not the only kid with the right point of view on cars


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if i ever get my rb, im going to take a baseball bat to my car to make a more convincing sleeper. nothing says slow like broken windows!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ahaahah i doubt that..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

broke windows with trash bags hehehe


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

itll make them shit themselves when their "fast" honda looses to what looks like a junkyard car. <Muhaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> if i ever get my rb, im going to take a baseball bat to my car to make a more convincing sleeper. nothing says slow like broken windows!


RB what? 20? 25? Which one you throwing in?


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

opium, fellow arizonan, if you come across any deals similar to your own let somebody know. i need me a rizide. 

i'm in east mesa by the way.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

check your pm


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

MESA!!! authority zero rules dude....

yea completely off topic but i dont care, hes from mesa town :cheers:


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

*how do i?*

:fluffy: sorry tryed to delete post couldnt figure it out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u can edit posts but only mods can delete them


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i cant afford any rb right now. want a 25 withing the next few years. depends on whether i get a scholarship to college or not


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and i prolly wouldnt smash my windows


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> although im not posting a pic...i do have to say that, that is one clean ass 240sx, especially knowing its a 89-90 model, it looks like its been well maintained, as far as i can see...great car for $150...now i miss my SR powered 240...


Werd. Mine is the cleanest around here 89-90. I've yet to see one that clean around here including mine. :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine was clean until i got into an accident, then some punk keyed my car. now i'm ghetto looking. needa paint soon.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> mine was clean until i got into an accident, then some punk keyed my car. now i'm ghetto looking. needa paint soon.


Sux mang.  Let me know if you need a touchup/ etc. I got a hook up on some peeps that do it really good for a decent price.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got it touch up, just has those dents in it still


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

My car 2 years ago...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much were the buckets?


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

bling bling....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

more then sparco sprints?


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Here I am.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can't really see antyhing... make you should take a pic of ur car standing still


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> can't really see antyhing... make you should take a pic of ur car standing still


i dont think StanBo's car is ever still, or going straight for that matter. he's crazy.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

is that really you?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> is that really you?


yeah, that's him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice shot though


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wow


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Hahah yeah that's me. Can't see my face. That is with my first helmet :loser: 

Here is a shot of me with a loaner:



















This is one of my favorite pictures of the car standing still. I had it on my computer for at least 6 months before I put it on the 'net.










I am really amped up about this Sentra. I have big plans for it too.

I am going to bed I have to drive to Philly to get it.


Also thanks for the compliments. They only push the driver's harder and it is cool to see that something I love doing is also loved by someone viewing.

ROCK ON!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

work on ur wheels stanbo, the rim in front hubs in back gotta go 
eww its a coupe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> work on ur wheels stanbo, the rim in front hubs in back gotta go
> eww its a coupe


there is a reason for that. you take the back rims off when you drift so you dont fuck up a good rim. you can buy steelies anywhere for dirt cheap. break them instead.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i found that out the hard way


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift just got taught


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahhaahha


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

WARNING:my engine bay is incredibly dirty when i clean it up i'll repost better pictures but this is the only one of it i currently have.(notice the snow surrounding it...)









My interior which i painted using megaseth's and DriftDrags method.









Remember guys i have like zero cash so sorry if it looks bad im poor :thumbdwn:


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> work on ur wheels stanbo, the rim in front hubs in back gotta go
> eww its a coupe


I miss those rims 

I went 5 lug on the fastback. Here are some of the wheels for it:




























I have a buttload of S14 rims to drift on.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> drift just got taught


You are more right then you think. I am still a guppy.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

StanBo said:


> I miss those rims
> 
> I went 5 lug on the fastback. Here are some of the wheels for it:
> 
> ...


TE37's!!! those would look bad ass on your car.. well they look bad ass on any car. and they are super light 

i also didn't kno he took off his rims, i just though he was on a tight budget and was buying them one peice at a time... my bad


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a 2 year old picture of my car. The day I bolted in the rear part of the roll-cage. The front was done later that very night. 

I will post a more recent pic soon....










This cage is for sale... 8 point Cusco. 

Make me an offer [email protected]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut kindof bucket u got?


----------



## Forced240 (Jan 13, 2004)

Momo Acropolis


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

take a pic of it when u go take more pics of ur interior


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> TE37's!!! those would look bad ass on your car.. well they look bad ass on any car. and they are super light
> 
> i also didn't kno he took off his rims, i just though he was on a tight budget and was buying them one peice at a time... my bad


I wouldn't sweat it. I didn't


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Within a week or two I'll post some pics of my 240, just hafta get it first. Thinking about 92-95 just gotta get the guy to go to the auction and find one for me. From what I've been reading, It's driving me nuts not having it yet (oh and the fact that i currently don't have any car


----------

